# What animals in Ga. SCREAM!!!



## Incawoodsman

Just curious as to how many animals in georgia make those awful, murderous, screaming noises.

  From what I gather,

1.)Bobcat
2.) Cougar (Ya, I know, they don't exist in Ga)
3.) Barred owls, screech owls.
4.)??

 What other animals make these sounds?


----------



## Holton

Fox


----------



## Incawoodsman

Fox, really, they have a blood curdling scream too? interesting.


----------



## DCHunter

Yep, I've seen a fox in the act of making it. I wouldn't say it's blood curdling though. They make other sounds too.


----------



## mattellis2

coyotes can make a pretty crazy ruckus too!

-matt


----------



## Allen Waters

a lost fawn or worse a fawn being attacked by a predator sounds like a baby very upset and bawling at the top of its lungs. i have heard this before from about 200 yards and it was loud! not another hunter either, i was mountain biking and it was late spring.


----------



## Incawoodsman

I remember hearing something really creepy when I was coming home from school one day, it sounded like a baby was crying in the woods, but it sounded ominous at the same time. I later found out that my neighbor bought a sheep and had it in their back yard. Those things can make some funky noises, as can cats fighting outside my house. But hearing those screams just about gave me a heart attack the 1st time I heard it.


----------



## germag

A rabbit in distress can scream pretty good, too.

A Pileated Woodpecker sounds like a deranged chicken.


----------



## bladerunner55

def a fox!! you could tell if it was an owl


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Screech Owl !!!!!!

Try slipping along in the woods early AM and suddenly one goes
off less than 50 yds away...Will make you scramble for your TP !!!!


----------



## deerbuster

I will say a cat...I know "they dont exist in georgia" but I have heard one on a piece of property that a buddy of mines mom has and the game warden a few of others folks have said that they have heard it around her land..I have heard it twice... So I say a cat.


----------



## deadend

Peacocks!


----------



## RickD

My wife when she`s mad at me,which is most of the time


----------



## Incawoodsman

RickD said:


> My wife when she`s mad at me,which is most of the time



 Hahah, ya I have that happen a lot too, but at least I know that is her screaming. That thing in the coosa lock and dam was probably the most scared I have ever been. All the animals that were singing a lovely night melody shut up after that animal screamed, the silence was almost unbearable, especially since I couldn't hear the thing moving, what ever it was that made that sound.

  Almost the most scared. One time I was mountain biking off the silver comet trail, by where the memorial is. There is a dirt road that leads off the trail into the woods. I went into the woods for about a mile, then I just stopped, I don't know what came over me but I just had to stop and listen, I could feel the eyes staring at me through the woods. I looked to where my senses told me this thing was, but saw nothing but deep foliage and brush. Then all of a sudden I heard a deep snort type of sound, and the brush moved vioelently. I clipped into my pedals and rode that mtn. bike like a motorcycle all the way back to the silver comet trail. Must have been the fastest anyone has road a bike uphill. I still never knew what it was, could have just been a squirrll, lol.....


----------



## Son

Worse darn noise I've heard in the woods was two boar coons fighting. Owls scream, probably the cause of most panther stories.


----------



## Ctrimble87

7Mag Hunter said:


> Screech Owl !!!!!!
> 
> Try slipping along in the woods early AM and suddenly one goes
> off less than 50 yds away...Will make you scramble for your TP !!!!



Sorry man that was me.. got my thumb stuck in my zipper!


----------



## GAnaturalist

Son said:


> Worse darn noise I've heard in the woods was two boar coons fighting. Owls scream, probably the cause of most panther stories.



I second coons fighting, like two little demons. I will make the hair on the back of your neck raise. Second to that I have heard some coyotes making some crazy screams. Rabbits will make some loud screams. 

Heres some not mentioned: squirrels, some hogs, and catfish...yep, catfish.


----------



## Vernon Holt

I agree with those who have said that owls are the source of the blood curdling screams that are so often attributed to Panthers and/or wildcats.

The Barred Owl and Great Horned Owl will render a scream that can be heard a mile away.


----------



## tcward

Catamount!


----------



## C.Killmaster

Barn owls, look up a sound clip.  Many people confuse their vocalizations with screech owls.


----------



## kw5891

*my x wife*

and her mother


----------



## DCHunter

Incawoodsman said:


> Hahah, ya I have that happen a lot too, but at least I know that is her screaming. That thing in the coosa lock and dam was probably the most scared I have ever been. All the animals that were singing a lovely night melody shut up after that animal screamed, the silence was almost unbearable, especially since I couldn't hear the thing moving, what ever it was that made that sound.
> 
> Almost the most scared. One time I was mountain biking off the silver comet trail, by where the memorial is. There is a dirt road that leads off the trail into the woods. I went into the woods for about a mile, then I just stopped, I don't know what came over me but I just had to stop and listen, I could feel the eyes staring at me through the woods. I looked to where my senses told me this thing was, but saw nothing but deep foliage and brush. Then all of a sudden I heard a deep snort type of sound, and the brush moved vioelently. I clipped into my pedals and rode that mtn. bike like a motorcycle all the way back to the silver comet trail. Must have been the fastest anyone has road a bike uphill. I still never knew what it was, could have just been a squirrll, lol.....



There was a bigfoot sighting not too far from you a couple of years ago.


----------



## Incawoodsman

DCHunter said:


> There was a bigfoot sighting not too far from you a couple of years ago.



 From where, the Cooosa lock and dam or the silver comet trail. Where did you hear of this sighting?


----------



## MudDucker

Black panthers...they scream long and loud...especially when the FBI raids their den ;-)


----------



## DCHunter

Incawoodsman said:


> From where, the Cooosa lock and dam or the silver comet trail. Where did you hear of this sighting?



Down around Sweetwater Creek.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_county_reports.asp?state=GA&county=Paulding


----------



## ray97303

cape buffalo said:


> Man when he's lost.



Nothing worse than being lost! Especially when you think your lost in a snow storm in Montana, night time approaching, and you see a grizzly!  That was me back in 1985!


----------



## beginnersluck

I've heard some mighty scary peacocks while turkey hunting on one of my buddy's land.  I didn't know that his neighbor had peacocks...that was a strange sound when you didn't expect it!!!


----------



## meriwether john

salamanders. they really are baby dragons.


----------



## Mako22

Fox


----------



## honkee

a rabbit does when you grab him out of a trap haha scared the crap out of me last time i did it


----------



## bulletproof1510

meriwether john said:


> salamanders. they really are baby dragons.




Peniwinkles around the creeks


----------



## justus3131

a dawg when a gator gets after him.


----------



## bany

raccoons!, should of seen the campers in florida freek out when the coons got to scrappin over some fresh fish parts!!!!!!


----------



## bestbucks

Barred Owls!


----------



## 60Grit

I've never heard a cougar make a blood curdling scream, as their smaller feline cousings the bobcat does.


----------



## atomicfalcon1

*I know!*

Black panthers.  I HAVE seen one in Durant, MS along with the several hunters I was with.  After it WALKED from the thinned oak grove it entered a pine thicket.  From there it opened its lungs and the sound was absolutely indescribable.  Screaming like a screech owl mixed with a terrified 2-year old child.  We left the woods.  Didn't even get to our stands.  My older and rather slipping uncle calmly speaks of seeing dozens of them (if not the same one) over the years (as this was on his property).  Of course, he has entered dementia.  As for myself, well, you decide.....but.....I ain't gonna call the men who were with me liars.


----------



## atomicfalcon1

And another thing....the Park Service needs to come up here in the mountains and walk the trails (not the AT) every single day.  Maybe then after seeing evidence of a large cat or actually seeing one (cougar/mountain lion type) they will update their beliefs.  They are here and sightings are far more common than thought.  But that's another story.............


----------



## tcward

BIGFOOT! At least he did before they found him dead!


----------



## catalpa

Redneck right after the phrase " Hey watch this!" I know I've been there.


----------



## Lowjack

Female bobcats can send shivers up your spine when they are mating.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

My ex wife used to be in GA and she could scream about everything...sent shivers up my spine as well!!


----------



## Beartrkkr

http://www.vulpes.org/foxden/sounds/fox-night-call.wav


----------



## Ths dog hunts!!

Yall have all forgotten bout a 350lb BA man thats just been suprised by a snake!! He'll also explode, & cry like a 4 year old!!!!!


----------



## cotton34

me...if i see bigfoot !


----------



## SHOOT FREAK

Panthers most def do live in Georgia!! We have them around here. Just come to south Georgia and I can introduce you to The Florida as well as Black Panther!!


----------



## HighCotton

Panther.


----------



## chevyguy

You panther guys tell your stories. I think it's funny how people can say they don't exist. Why would anybody even lie about seeing one to start with?


----------



## SHOOT FREAK

chevyguy said:


> You panther guys tell your stories. I think it's funny how people can say they don't exist. Why would anybody even lie about seeing one to start with?



got a few around my house even had one chase me!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe

*Screams*

Most all animals in Georgia can and will scream. The two that stand out in my mind are black panthers and my mother in law !


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

hogs


----------



## Throwback

Women being killed since so many people use that as a comparison to black panther screams. 

Example:

"Last night I heard what sounded like a woman screaming like she was being killed!!"

And it never passes through their minds that there really are  women are killed in the woods. I wonder if they ever go check on her. 

T


----------



## chevy1500ls

i heard a sound in the woods this week that sounded like the sound the PREDATOR made in those movies.  the noise seemed to move around too.  i don't think it was a cicada this late in the year.  spooky.


----------



## kg4ghn

+1 for peacocks.

A buddy of mine in high school had some on his dad's land we went camping on.  Scared the crap out of me the first few times I heard them.


----------



## wmaples

Watch out I hear there's a wild chupacabra on the loose up there around paulding county.


----------



## ben300win

Bobcat sometimes sounds like a girl screaming.


----------



## backwoodsjoe

That screem was my wife when she saw the bill from Cabelas ! It happens a lot and has made the hair stand up on several of my neighbors backs when it happens ! Real spooky !


----------



## knifemaker

Throwback said:


> Women being killed since so many people use that as a comparison to black panther screams.
> 
> Example:
> 
> "Last night I heard what sounded like a woman screaming like she was being killed!!"
> And it never passes through their minds that there really are  women are killed in the woods. I wonder if they ever go check on her.
> 
> T




How would anyone know what a woman sounds like as she's being killed, unless they've actually seen a woman screaming as she's being killed?  Just wondering.


----------



## heavymetalhunter

there is nothing like getting to the stand in pitch dark, settling in for about 5 minutes, and a bobcat starts screaming 10 feet behind you.

i carry extra pants with me now!


----------



## andrew_dial

im goin with a coon.  i was deer huntin one day sittin on a cliff over lookin a creek bottom and heard that noise and i almost slid off the cliff.  its god aweful. i could figure out where it was coming from then i realized it was two coons in the tree i was leaned up against about 10 feet over me


----------



## mriver72

Throwback said:


> Women being killed since so many people use that as a comparison to black panther screams.
> 
> Example:
> 
> "Last night I heard what sounded like a woman screaming like she was being killed!!"
> 
> And it never passes through their minds that there really are  women are killed in the woods. I wonder if they ever go check on her.
> 
> T


 Dang scary dude ..


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*All animals in Georgia will scream*

if when you shoot them you do not hit them in the heart or lungs.
And thats proven scientifically. A heart shot is instant death and a double lung shot prohibits any animal from expelling air and therefore no  noises can be made by the animal.


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Many Years Ago I Was Hunting With My Brother In A Bottom And We Heard What Your Talking About...Brother Said It Was A Panther...I Dont Know What It Was......... Scared Me To Death .....Sounded Like A Baby Crying (Very High Pitched) Or A Woman Screaming Her Head Off...HuntedThat Land All My Life In Wilkinson Co...To This Day I've Never Heard It Again.........


----------



## Lostoutlaw

MY WIFE when she mad at ME


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

My daughter-in-law....


----------



## fshindrt

screch owl or m.inlaw sounds the same makes the hair on the back of your neck raise for sure


----------



## hunt6x6elk1

the baby crying noise is a rabbit being killed and the woman screamig is indeed a screach owl. The only other disturbing sounds that I can thing of are 1. "Are we there yet?" and 2. "Honey, are you sure this is the right way?"


----------



## James Vincent

The death scream of a large bear will curl your toes.


----------



## kevina

Cougars


----------



## whchunter

*Two*

Your girlfriend if you wipe it on her curtains.  Larry The Cable Guy did I believe.

Any person or body if you try the trick like they did on the camel to make it take on more water.


----------



## HALOJmpr

I can attest to the panther and the peacock both.  Went camping in FL once near Orlando .... long story short .... in the tent with girlfriend and getting more comfortable when I swore a woman was being murdered outside.  Flashlight confirmed it was the resident peacocks we all thought we so cool in the daytime.  A few mysterious flying sticks got them out of our area for a while.


----------



## slingshot86

wampus kitty !!!


----------



## slingshot86

wampus kitty !!!


----------



## realtreebowman12

my dad told me a story once, that he and his uncle we're staying at an old cabbin, that was the family's and my grandpa had warned them that something screamed at night sometimes, and how erie the thing sounded. well is just so happened my dad and uncle heard it that night and it sounded like it was right outside thier window, so he and my uncle grabbed their guns and got on the roof with a spot light hoping it would come back. i didnt and too this day they don't know what it was so they just call it the screamer.
that story used to scar me to death when i was little.


----------



## Tom W.

A lesser Hoollimonger.....Not to be confused with a greater Hoolimonger, a Common Hoolimonger, or the variegated Hoolimonger, which lives in the Bradly unit of the Eufaula NWR.

They're sometimes seen in the early mornings trying to catch that rarest of birds, the Yellow Legged Dike Walker.


----------



## Incawoodsman

knifemaker said:


> How would anyone know what a woman sounds like as she's being killed, unless they've actually seen a woman screaming as she's being killed?  Just wondering.



Ummm... Psycho the movie.....


----------



## SneekEE

mother N law


----------



## 00Beau

Fox and bobcats, a fox is actually the worst to me.


----------



## caseyb

I was in terrell county ga going huntin one day and i seen a black panther jump the road it came out of the woods hit the middle of the road and into the woods on the other side and i know thats what it was because my father in law seen it in the woods while he was workin on the plantation and my wife also seen it another time so i would guess that maybe what you heard. Maybe?


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Otters have a erie scream. Heard something scream behind my house in the swamp. Went to investigate and it was two otters breeding. UNreal.


----------



## 00Beau

Fox and Bobcat for sure!


----------



## Cottontail

Mad White Woman (LOL)


----------



## Throwback

knifemaker said:


> How would anyone know what a woman sounds like as she's being killed, unless they've actually seen a woman screaming as she's being killed?  Just wondering.



That's my point. 

T


----------



## Cottontail

Watch A movie with Jamie Lee Curtis & you will find out real fast what it sounds like!!


----------



## fullstrut

Big foot before I shot and then got him mounted! spent alot of money being it was a new taxidermy form. Send money I will showw pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluetickboy199

a woman  lol


----------



## garnede

Bobcat


----------



## CraigS1001

Reminds me of that movie, "My Cousin Vinny" with Joe Peci.  He comes out shooting all around to kill the owl.  He goes back inside the owl gives it to him one last time.





Vernon Holt said:


> I agree with those who have said that owls are the source of the blood curdling screams that are so often attributed to Panthers and/or wildcats.
> 
> The Barred Owl and Great Horned Owl will render a scream that can be heard a mile away.


----------



## Gary Mercer

I heard a Cougar scream at the Starbucks in Peachtree City, once.


----------



## Dovebuster33

*Whatever kind of hawk*

Whatever kind of hawk that is nesting in my backyard. This is their second year nesting there and they scream loud and often. DB


----------



## fishbum2000

not real proud of how i know this but if you apply just the right ammount of heat to a cow killer ant they will scream


----------



## NCHillbilly

fishbum2000 said:


> not real proud of how i know this but if you apply just the right ammount of heat to a cow killer ant they will scream



Also, if you apply a cowkiller to yourself, you will scream. Extrememly painful little critters. The funny ironic thing about the "black panther screams" you always hear about is that black panthers cannot scream. Leopards and jaguars are the only big cats which have the genetic ability to be black, and neither one has the ability to scream. They roar and cough, but can't scream.


----------



## Wolf'n

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Peacocks!  I was on duty one night about 0200 hrs. and pulled off to a nice, unoccupied warehouse to water the grass and just as soon as the yellow river started I heard the most disturbing sound I have heard in my life (or at least at that point).  Now I'm not the nervous type, I've faced down wild hogs charging me, armed suspects with a serious dislike for cops, and multiple mother-in-laws.  Well the hole that was drilled by erosion (hut-hum) was probably a foot and a half deep, and the tire marks on the pavement are still there.    I later went to the property that backed up to my spot on another date and there they were about 7 or 8 of the miserable birds.  I felt a bit relieved and a bit silly.


----------



## fishbum2000

NCHillbilly said:


> Also, if you apply a cowkiller to yourself, you will scream.



and it will sound a lot like a woman gettin killed


----------



## chewy32

crows make some crazy noises


----------



## Johnny Reb

A Fox's scream will sent chills up your spine!


----------



## crackerdave

The dreaded Black Panther? Or Bigfoot,stubbed his toe real bad?


----------



## mattl5860

Fox, seen it 2 times


----------



## GRIZZLER46

Anything quack chases with a twista mat


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> My daughter-in-law....



My EX-Daughter-in-law


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

fox or rabbit being grabbed by an owl probably.  As for y'all with panther or cougar stories,  GON is offering anyone $1000 for solid proof.  Funny how everyone has a story but nobody has any proof. Not even a track or trail-cam pic.  And why are many of them black panthers when that is a melanistic jaguar and not a kind of cat.  I bet those divers saw them giant car-sized catfish while they were working deep in the water too.  Scared 'em so bad they wouldn't go back in the water. uh huh. Without proof a story is just a story.  What screams in the woods in GA? A female bigfoot giving birth to an albino porcupine I guess.


----------



## Brad Singley

What other animals scream in Georgia?  Me, if I am being chased by something that can eat me!   Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Throwback

NCHillbilly said:


> Also, if you apply a cowkiller to yourself, you will scream. Extrememly painful little critters. The funny ironic thing about the "black panther screams" you always hear about is that black panthers cannot scream. Leopards and jaguars are the only big cats which have the genetic ability to be black, and neither one has the ability to scream. They roar and cough, but can't scream.



stop using logic and facts. 


T


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sorry, T-I slipped there for a minute. Won't let it happen again.  Gotta go, I need to go check my black painter eggs and see if they've hatched yet, the DNR is wanting to buy a few dozen from me to stock on the WMAs.


----------



## Son

owls


----------

